# Ventile hängen



## Moroso (1 November 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt schon des öfteren gehabt das bei einer Festo CV10 oder 14 Ventilinsel, wenn das Ventil lange Zeit nicht betätigt war ein Ventil hängt. Was gibt es da für Möglichkeiten das zu vermeiden?
Gibt es z.B. einen Zusatz den man in die Druckluft macht?

MfG
Moroso


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 November 2010)

Hallo,
ich würde mal sagen, dass ihr zuviel Wasser in der Druckluft habt - ggf. auch noch andere Verunreinigungen. Dafür gibt es Abscheider. Da würde ich mal ansetzen.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## winnman (8 November 2010)

manchmal macht es auch sinn Ventile (oder andere Antriebe) einfach zyklisch ein "bisschen" zu betätigen, das beugt solchen Symptomen vor


----------



## nico (9 November 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würde mal sagen, dass ihr zuviel Wasser in der Druckluft habt - ggf. auch noch andere Verunreinigungen. Dafür gibt es Abscheider. Da würde ich mal ansetzen.
> 
> Gruß
> Larry



Und ein wenig Druckluftöl schadet auch nicht. Am besten eine Wartungseinheit mit Wasserabscheider und Öler nehmen.


----------



## Sockenralf (9 November 2010)

Hallo,

"Plan A" wäre es doch, mal einen Blick in die Anleitung der Ventile zu werfen oder mit dem Support des Herstellers zu sprechen, oder?


MfG


----------



## winnman (10 November 2010)

Betriebsanleitungsleser wissen zwar meist mehr, aber im allgemeinen wird die Betriebsanleitung erst dann gelesen wenn alle anderen Möglichkeiten kein vernünftiges Ergebniss gebracht haben


----------



## elektrohippi (23 November 2010)

*Induktion*



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würde mal sagen, dass ihr zuviel Wasser in der Druckluft habt - ggf. auch noch andere Verunreinigungen. Dafür gibt es Abscheider. Da würde ich mal ansetzen.
> 
> Gruß
> Larry



Hallo Larry,
Mit Luft kann man viel machen, stimmt.
Aber hat er sch eimal die Leitungslängen betrachtet und eine Induktionsspannung anderer Verbraucher ausgeschlossen?
Die Festo-Teile sind so kleine Dinger, einfach mal zur Ventilspule
ein richtiges Schütz einbauen und zusehen.

Gruss Frank


----------



## Perfektionist (24 November 2010)

ich kenne das Phänomen auch, dass (Festo-) Magnetventile hängen. Und zwar immer Montag morgends. Natürlich nicht jedes Mal und nur eine Weile lang, sonst würde man den Fehler ja leicht finden. Einmal betätigt, und die Woche über ist wieder alles in Ordnung. Abhilfe: bei fabrikneuen Ventilen passiert das nicht. Mit Induktion hat dies im Übrigen überhaupt nichts zu tun.


----------

